# IBS-D + Incontinence = Hell



## Jammin (Jan 8, 2016)

I have had IBS for years but, have recently become incontinent due to child birth complications. IBS-D + incontinence = Hell. When diagnosed I felt like I was alone and life seemed over for me. The doctors gave me one last chance to help the incontinence before having a colostomy bag. They implanted an electro stimulator which seemed like a life saver, my only hope. It works great provided I do not have IBS-D symptoms. Well, I have IBS-D symptoms daily and cannot produce a bowel, so that means my implant does not work for me. I recently started taking a pro biotic and so far so good but, it has only been a week. I decided to join this group to get helpful hints on what I can be doing to help myself. I feel like the doctors have given up on me and only want to give me a colostomy bag and at 42 years old I say hell no to that. My pride is crushed at this point. Is there anyone that suffers from this combo like I do?


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

first off. try to clear any mental maternal related complication engrams that may be in your memory. These situations no longer serve you. Yawn and stretch and have a great big laugh at these situations and clear them from your mind.

Ok regarding food. Balance the hormones, eat soaked almonds first thing in the morning. Make sure you have saliva every time you eat food and chew well. No saliva means messed up hormones or a problem with the spleen/pancreas. Eat vitamin C rich citrus at 10:00 am everyday. These inclued blood orange, manderian, tangelo, regular orange. Eat fresh pineapple at night at 9:00-11:00 pm to help the night shift. Cayenne pepper a pinch added to lunch and dinner foods is great at increasing appetite

Remember what you are too. Your purpose in life. As strong as a butterfly after it has eaten and rested the night.

Also may be low on potassium. To help the bladder indirectly, eat watermelon and other melons with the seeds near 3:00-5:00 pm


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your incontinence, but I'm glad that the probiotics are helping you.

I too am incontinent, both bladder and bowel, except I go in disposable diapers - much better.

Check out the FODMAPS diet - it surely helped me to have a solid stool - which as you can imagine makes for easier dirty diaper chang s.

Heather


----------



## Jammin (Jan 8, 2016)

Heather- Thanks for your note. It is comforting to know that I am not the only one going through this. I will definitely look into the FODMAPS diet. Solid stools is exactly what I need.


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Jammin said:


> Heather- Thanks for your note. It is comforting to know that I am not the only one going through this. I will definitely look into the FODMAPS diet. Solid stools is exactly what I need.


I forgot to mention, keep a food log religiously too each day in a notebook along with symptoms and look for patterns - that has helped me a lot. I also found that I didn't have enough stomach acid so I supplement with betaine Hcl. Everyone is different of course but I went from pure diarrhea to solid stools - in fact too solid as my back really hurts when I go. Last night my brother and I were walking through the mall after dinner when I needed to have a BM in my diaper. So we stopped as I started to go. Not to be gross but there was so much poop and it was so solid that it was very hard for my body to push the mess into my diaper. I'd wanted to wear sheer white pantyhose with my sweater dress but my only white pair had a firm "control top" panty which didn't help matters. By the time I'd finished going my brother said it looked like I'd stolen a softball and stuffed it under my dress and there was a very visible after I went. But because I still am incontinent solid is SOOO much better, and I'd think your device would work better?

If you do need diapers at first, I highly recommend the purple Molicare band disposables but Depends with tapes work too. Even more discreet would be the Depend Silhouettes or Active Fits - neither made for poop, but I've had pretty messy BMs in these with no leaks. Nobody needs to know you wear protection, in my avatar photo I'd just completely peed in my Molicare diaper but my brother wanted a photo before I changed, and right after that I had a messy BM in my fresh diaper - and nobody at the wedding besides my brother knew it. I wore nice black pantyhose and they helped snug and hide my diaper and I could wear the outfit my brother got me with confidence.

Heather


----------



## Itsmillertime409 (Oct 11, 2014)

I agree with heather, there are alot of diaper options out there of various prices. Abena is a really great value. They're way more absorbent than depends, and actually cheaper, considering it would take 4 depends to match the absorption of an Abena. They're comfortable, and some of them are lower cut and form fitting.


----------

